# Protein Skimmer



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

Alright, im venturing into SW and am going to be doing a custom build between 150-200 gal. Any recommendations for a protein skimmer, i am currently building a 30-40 gal sump which will house the unit. Price is a concern of course and would like to know any personal preferences and recommendations.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can always use Search >>> Marine Section> equipment. there are many threads for this question

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/search.php?searchid=676126

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

chriscro said:


> Alright, im venturing into SW and am going to be doing a custom build between 150-200 gal. Any recommendations for a protein skimmer, i am currently building a 30-40 gal sump which will house the unit. Price is a concern of course and would like to know any personal preferences and recommendations.


IMO would go with a bigger sump i have a 35g sump on my 65 DT. As for a skimmer im using a euro reef, it was simple to set up and runs like a charm.


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Im running a Skimz skimmer on my 90 gal, its in a 20 Gal sump.. Works great and is very quiet.. Very reasonably priced too..

Shane.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a euroreef rs180. Pm me if interested


----------

